# 243 Nosler 95g BTip - good



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

This came out of a 40 lb pig. In front, left shoulder; lodged in right hind. That is about 16" of travel. 

Load was a full shot of R22 under the bullet.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like the metal part stayed together and all the lead is gone (well most of it). How much does it weight now. Curious as to how much weight it lost.

Charlie


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I too can testify in favor of the Nosler 95 gr Ballistic tip in the .243.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Looks like the metal part stayed together and all the lead is gone (well most of it). How much does it weight now. Curious as to how much weight it lost.
> 
> Charlie


I'll weigh it tonight. Probably did not loose much weight. Nothing around me ever looses much weight.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

I've got to post a couple of pictures of retrieved bullets and their weight. I have really been impressed with modern bullets. Some of them high dollar (at least 50 cents) and some of them low dollar. I try to choose carefully the bullet for the application. Maybe I always get good advice on 2cool, because if they make a bad bullet today, I do not know about it.

R

I love the weight comment!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Mixed emotions on the 243 bt. I used to reload it a lot for my kid's mod 7 243. Extremely accurate, however almost lost two deer shooting it. If it hits bone, there's a good chance of it blowing up, and not exiting the off side. 

One whitetail my kid shot at 65 yards, with what turned out to be a perfect placement hit. Deer ran 50 yards in the open before going into the trees, so we knew exactly where he had run. Not one spot of blood. We then fanned out where he went into the trees- 4 of us- not one spot of blood. I finally guessed that he had done a button hook- returned to the scene of the crime, and found him piled up less than 20 yards from where he had been shot. Again no blood, even where he fell. Inside it was like an ocean, incredible damage, but none of it made it out.

We were lucky to have found this one. Last time I used BT's for hunting. I know I will be showered with others who have killed 6 million deer with bt's. They are just not for me with all the other stronger bullets that are out there.

I have kinda moved to Nosler accubond for deer, because they are a good combination of the accuracy of the bt, but they hold together much better- not quite partition or XXX like, but still enough to go through both sides. Then for larger game I am a died in the wool XXX guy.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Mixed emotions on the 243 bt. I used to reload it a lot for my kid's mod 7 243. Extremely accurate, however almost lost two deer shooting it. If it hits bone, there's a good chance of it blowing up, and not exiting the off side.
> 
> One whitetail my kid shot at 65 yards, with what turned out to be a perfect placement hit. Deer ran 50 yards in the open before going into the trees, so we knew exactly where he had run. Not one spot of blood. We then fanned out where he went into the trees- 4 of us- not one spot of blood. I finally guessed that he had done a button hook- returned to the scene of the crime, and found him piled up less than 20 yards from where he had been shot. Again no blood, even where he fell. Inside it was like an ocean, incredible damage, but none of it made it out.
> 
> ...


 That bullet actually looks like the remains of a Nosler Accubond which also has, as most know, a plastic tip on it.
I dug a 140 gr. .277 out of a Pronghorn in 2009 and it weighed about 55%.
I'm with Jammer on BT's......


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I'm only pushing this bullet at 2800 ft/s. That may be why it is not fragging too badly. BT's/HP's and mags don't seem to marry up very well.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

60 g retained of 95 initial weight. 64% retension after passing thru shoulder bone. Good enough.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bobby,

Understand what you're saying, but if it doesn't exit the off side, chances of being able to track and find the deer get reduced significantly.

On the accubond looking like it did, it's my understanding that the accubond isA significantly stronger built bullet than the bt. NoT quite partition tough, but certainly tougher than bt.

I'm trying some 264 140 accubonds and 7m-08 140 accu's out this week end. Hopefully I will have some data to share.

THE JAMMER



Bobby Miller said:


> 60 g retained of 95 initial weight. 64% retension after passing thru shoulder bone. Good enough.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I use BT's in almost everything; 243, 6mm Ack Imp, 270, 280 and 7mm REM Mag. And I like them to go fast...personally not had many, if any not pass though (can't recall one, but that doesn't mean I haven't). The only ones I can think of were shot into the length of the animal...so they really don't count.

I have had Sierra Game Kings not exit, but the shots were close and at max load, so they bounce around inside. I shot a decent buck when I was kid at 15 yards with my 270 w/130gr SGK and the bullet ended up on the same side it entered...after breaking both shoulder bones, it ended up on the hip of the entry side.

IMO-I like to dump as much energy as possible inside the animal. I think it's waste for bullet to fly though woods after exiting your game still carrying 65% of the bullet energy.

The only gun I don't shot BT is the 7mm RUM...I use the Nosler AB's in it. Been pretty pleased with it/them too!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Bobby,
> 
> Understand what you're saying, but if it doesn't exit the off side, chances of being able to track and find the deer get reduced significantly.
> 
> ...


Not knocking your opinion. I'm just going to dance with the one that brung me. So far the Noslers have brung me good luck. I have about 250 of the BT's on my shelf. That will last me for about 10 years at this rate. Unless we get a visit from the fu fairy.

The only two deer I've had get away from me were shot w/30-06.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hmmmm nearly 40 % of the weight loss. I think (which means nothing) that a bullet such as a Barnes XXX would have done the same internal damage and also exited leaving a nice blood trail if needed. The balistic tips are just that they blowup and on small animals thats not bad but larger animals its sometimes a problem. The issues are not as critical with larger calibers because of all the weight to begin with but on smaller calibers say 22's you just caint take the chance.

Charlie


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Bobby,

I pretty much found that with the velocities starting right at 2800'ish, that they don't blow up quite as bad or as often. In fact they do an awesome job. Trouble is most folks like to drive them as fast as they can, which isn't a bad thing, but then they blame the bullet when it does what it's designed to do. 

I do admit that I have a few of the AB's and they seem to hold up much better under the higher velocities. Not quite a s well as the Partitions, but good enough for me. 

The biggest surprise I have had in a while came early this yer when I dropped the hammer on a big boar using my 25-06 AI, and a 120gr Remington CL which left the muzzle at just over 3300fps. The impact was just about 110yds and I figured the bullet went off like a grenade inside the hog. When we dressed it out there was damage, but nothing like I was expecting and very acceptable. Just a bit of trimming and all was good.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we are talking no exit in a *40lb* pig......

i used to load the 130's for my son's 270, got some bad results, but never lost a deer,

i agree.......... pass on them for larger animals


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Screeminreel said:


> The biggest surprise I have had in a while came early this yer when I dropped the hammer on a big boar using my 25-06 AI, and a 120gr Remington CL which left the muzzle at just over 3300fps. The impact was just about 110yds and I figured the bullet went off like a grenade inside the hog. When we dressed it out there was damage, but nothing like I was expecting and very acceptable. Just a bit of trimming and all was good.


I was just telling a guy earlier this week that Core Lok bullets react differently almost every time you hit something with one. They'll act like BT on one shot and then like partition bullet on the next.

Yeah...the 40lber without an exit does seems werid....you sure you put enough powder in that one Bobby!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

coreloks are really sad, they are good for piggys and varmits and will certainly drop a deer, but their ballistics and tollerances are all over the place. The factory used to guarantee a 2" group , no better.

only reason they sell well is because they are cheap, and places like wallyworld stock em.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> coreloks are really sad, they are good for piggys and varmits and will certainly drop a deer, but their ballistics and tollerances are all over the place. The factory used to guarantee a 2" group , no better.
> 
> only reason they sell well is because they are cheap, and places like wallyworld stock em.


That's why they make so many other bullets, so you have a choice.

In my rifles with my handloads they shoot very well, and your right, they do drop hogs and deer very well. They also don't cost a lot to shoot a bunch of hogs with.

Don't get me wrong, I have bullets of many flavors, but the older I get the more I seem to realize that some of the critters folks make out to be almost armor plated, aren't and they don't need a $2 bullet to put them on the ground, when a .38 cent one will work just fine. Course if I only shot 20 rounds a year that might make a bigger difference.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> we are talking no exit in a *40lb* pig......
> 
> i used to load the 130's for my son's 270, got some bad results, but never lost a deer,
> 
> i agree.......... pass on them for larger animals


It was a head-on shot, dude. Both the little pig and the big pig are dead. so there.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> It was a head-on shot, dude. Both the little pig and the big pig are dead. so there.


 ummmmm well, ok

*243 Nosler 95g BTip - good* 
This came out of a 40 lb pig. *In front, left shoulder; lodged in right hind*. That is about 16" of travel.

Load was a full shot of R22 under the bullet.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I left out the part where I pulled the shot 3" to the right. Piggie's nose was at 6:30. .... nevermind...I'll draw a picture.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well that's about as graphic a depiction as I ever saw......

Don't drop tha day job and take up painting though....:biggrin:


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Brah.... I'm the artist. I do accountingating as a hobby.

You have to admit that my pig pic has pretty much ruined this debate.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I haven't had a 130gr. .270 BT fail me yet. And that's all I've been shooting for the past 9 years. Now, I have had two instances where the bullet did not exit, but when you aim for the neck correctly, their not going anywhere anyways.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dang Bobby, do you sell paintings ?? 

Charlie


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I think we need CSI Special Pork Unit to give a ruling, clearly there was a 2nd shooter.........


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Screeminreel said:


> Well that's about as graphic a depiction as I ever saw......
> 
> Don't drop tha day job and take up painting though....:biggrin:


Well at least he put the tongue back in his mouth before he did the painting! You know how up-set everyone gets about a bloody tongue showing!:spineyes:

:biggrin:


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

My kid just shot two animals this past weekend at Rocksprings: whitetail doe, 147 yards, mod 7 7mm-08 140 gr accubond, complete pass through, DRT; 100 pound porker, 95 yards mod 7 .308, 130 gr XXX, complete pass through, DRT.

Accubond (BT type accuracy and close to partition performance) is now my go to deer bullet, and I supplement it with Barne's. Would definitely use the barnes, however, on auodad, elk, etc. 

I'll bet the barnes still weighs 130 gr., wherever it is.

By the way I have been having some fun with my original, made in 1892, 1892 winchester 38-40. Getting some jacketed bullets to group fairly well at about 1800 fps. Looking to take a deer with it in December when I get all the kinks worked out.

THE JAMMER


----------

